# Appel d'un PE à 00h15



## Moumoune14 (17 Novembre 2022)

hier soir à 00h15, j'ai recu un appel téléphonique pour garder un enfant ce matin à 7h15. Comment vous dire... je pense qu'elle ne me rappelera pas car avec ce que je lui ai dis. Mon mari la rappeler à 4h30 du matin en lui demandant si elle avis réussi à avoir un rdv avec une assmat. Sa réponse qu'elle lui a répondu est" vous avez vu à quel heure vous m'appelé" il lui à répondu exactement la même chose que vous. Sur ce je vous laisse retrouvé votre sommeil. 😡


----------



## booboo (17 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Catie6432 (17 Novembre 2022)

😡👍🤣


----------



## Syl32 (17 Novembre 2022)

Trop drôle de l'appeler à 4h30. Je ne sais pas si j'y aurais pensé mais je garde en mémoire pour une éventuelle occasion   .

Non mais les gens n'ont aucun respect. Moi j'ai de la chance je suis toujours tombée sur des parents respectueux (je les choisis aussi) alors je suis toujours sidérée de lire les témoignages d'assmat qui racontent ce genre de chose..


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

Et bien dis-donc j'espère qu'elle va ramer pour trouver une ass mat car vu le manque de RESPECT de cette dame je plains celle qui va avoir le plaisir de travailler avec elle !!! en tout cas super le coup de téléphone à 4h30 de la part de votre mari il fallait y penser ... idée à garder ...


----------



## bidulle (17 Novembre 2022)

@Moumoune14 super ton mari ! il est au top !


----------



## liline17 (17 Novembre 2022)

Elle serait mal barrée avec moi, je me réveille plusieurs fois par nuit et j'ai une bonne mémoire


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

+ 1 pour bloquer la sonnerie de son téléphone de telle heure à telle heure avec exception uniquement son Mari, ses enfants.

Même avec l'excellente vengeance du Mari, j'aurais préféré à ta place ne pas être dérangée à cette heure là car avec la colère que cela m'aurait inspirée je pense que ça aurait été nuit blanche... ou l'occasion d'un appel toutes les heures pour lui demander comment fait elle pour se rendormir parce que moi j'ai pas assez de moutons... bref...


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

Ah oui toutes les heures c'est bien aussi !!! 🤣


----------



## Chouchou301 (17 Novembre 2022)

Comme Liline, je me réveille plusieurs fois la nuit, mon tel est sur silence sauf mes filles et la famille... 
Si je vois un appel en absence en dehors des horaires "corrects" (aller, je dirai entre 21h et 7h, une recherche d'accueil en urgence, assmat malade, accident... ça peut arriver) et un message pour une demande d'accueil, je serai capable de rappeler !!!

Non mais sérieux, que ces parents sans gêne passent leur chemin... moi je passe mon tour ;-)


----------



## NounouNat2 (17 Novembre 2022)

Je n'ai jamais été confrontée à ce genre de situation. Mon mari et moi, ne sommes pas très téléphone portable (nos ados ne nous comprennent pas), mais passons...
Bref, nos téléphones portables sont coupés à 19h, rallumés à 7h du matin en semaine et coupés le week end.
La famille nous appelle sur le fixe (que je ne donne pas aux parents)


----------



## Isa78 (17 Novembre 2022)

Le respect se perd.....
J'ai eu le cas d'un papa qui cherchait une "nourrice" en urgence. Il m'a envoyé un texto à 23h30 un dimanche et comme je ne répondais pas il m'a appelé 10min plus tard. Je peux vous dire qu'il a été bien accueilli non pas par moi mais par mon mari qui lui a expliqué ce qu'était  le respect


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Eh bien ! Il est clair qu'en téléphonant à ces heures indues ces parents  ne risquent pas de trouver une ass.mat ! 

Et ensuite ils vont se plaindre de ne pas trouver....

J'espère que vous avez noté le numéro,  un truc comme ça je fais tourner auprès de mes collègues,  ainsi elles savent à quoi s'en tenir !


----------



## Caro35 (17 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
J’ai cru que tu voulais faire passer le numéro pour que chacune appelle la nuit quand elle a une insomnie 😆


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

Chiche on l'appelle toutes et tous suffit de faire un planning pour les appels !!! 🤗🤣c'est une blague bien sûr !!! QUOIQUE ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Novembre 2022)

@Caro35
Non ce n'est pas le but.
Mais de savoir que même si on accepte le rdv avec cet employeur potentiel,  en ayant eu connaissance de l'appel tardif/matinal, (au choix), au moins on sait de quoi est capable ce parent. Et on peut d'ores et déjà poser les limites. 

Devant tous ces employeurs mal éduqués (j'ai l'impression que c'est pire de jours en jours ), il va nous falloir une sacrée liste de critère !


----------



## Elo95 (23 Novembre 2022)

Moi j’ai déjà eu l’appel d’une de mes Patronne à 4h du matin pour me dire que demain vous n’aurez pas Loulou à garder car il a 37 .5de température. Comment vous dire quand moi à 6h du matin je me suis réveillé et j’ai insisté en appelant 4 × de suite pour être sure qu’elle me répondre pour lui dire 37 .5ce n’est pas de la température est OK. Je note. Si je n’ai pas de certificat médical vous devrais  me payer ma journée. Ça a calmer de suite


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

C’est bien encore la preuve qu’aux yeux de certains nous sommes à  disposition 7 jours/7 et h24 et corvéables donc 😡 Moi mon mari malheureusement serait capable de répondre en étant très aimable, de me passer le téléphone et même de dire que c’est d’accord 🤬 Il m’a fait le coup récemment ( il a croisé un dimanche une ancienne p-e et a accepté que j’accueille son fils trop malade pour aller à l’école). Une autre fois je ne travaillais pas et j’étais en train de faire la peinture à l’étage et là il vient me voir pour m’informer qu’une dame pour mon travail m’attend au salon ! J’étais furax car c’était une visite inopinée de la puéricultrice ! Je lui ai dit que j’étais occupée mais madame ne voulait pas s’être déplacée pour rien et je devais donc lui accorder de mon temps ! Elle m’a fait la totale comme si c’était une visite pour un renouvellement, des questions, visite complète de la maison ( en travaux) et du jardin. Mon mari s’est sérieusement fait engueuler quand elle est partie !


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

J’ai eu une fois un sms le dimanche matin d’une p-e enseignante (c’était le dernier jour des vacances de Toussaint) pour m’informer qu’à partir du lendemain mes heures hebdo allaient baisser 😡. J’avais été prévenue en amont par le papa que la maman allait me faire un avenant et en discuter avec moi car la petite allait commencer l’école. J’ai attendu le dimanche soir pour répondre afin d’en savoir un peu plus et elle m’a répondu vaguement. Elle m’a indiqué le nouveau planning ( sans la nouvelle mensu) et m’a dit que je devais aller chercher sa fille à l’école le midi ( le papa était au chômage) et j’avais déjà dit que je n’irai pas à l’école. J’ai refusé tout net et je lui ai dit on en reparle lundi. Je lui ai passé un savon car déjà elle n’avait pas à me contacter un dimanche et encore moins m’imposer un simulacre d’avenant par sms pour le lendemain. J’ai eu droit à un chantage affectif mais j’ai tenu bon. J’étais pas bien, elle me faisait des reproches mais j’ai obtenu mon licenciement


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Novembre 2022)

Ce matin premier accueil à 7h.
Réveil à sonner à 6h15. 
Fin prête à l'heure prévue. 
Le papa me dépose l'enfant à ... 7h35 ! 
Pas un mot d'excuse ! 
"Petite grasse matinée ?" 
"Non en fait je suis en formation et mes horaires changent cette semaine. J'ai plus de temps le matin". 
"Et bien moi je suis debout depuis 6h15 pour accueillir la petite. Dommage que vous ne m'ayez pas prévenue !"
Pas un mot d'excuse. 
J'en parle à la maman cet après midi. Demain matin encore 7h prévu pour l'heure de début de journée. Il m'aura "fait le coup" une fois mais pas deux !!!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Eh oui ces absences de politesse et d'éducation sont d'un commun désormais !  Bref !


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Moumoune14 

A très bien fait votre mari 👍 

J’éteins mon phone la nuit sinon lorsqu’il est allumé, il y a des horaires ou + personne ne peut m’appeler sauf mes favoris « mes enfants » en + du fixe.

Mais c’est de pire en pire quand mème certains parents et *il ne faut ABSOLUMENT PAS se gêner pour les remettre à leur place 😡

Encore EXCELLENT et BRAVO pour l’appel à 4 h du mat 👍*


----------

